# hat die Tasse in der einen Hand und das Buch in der anderen



## decubito

Hola!

Alquien podría, por favor, explicarme en qué casos se usan un artículo determinado junto a otro indeterminado, ya que me he topado con esta frase:

Teófila hat die Tasse in _*der einen*_ Hand und das Buch in der anderen.

Lo que traduciría por: Teófila tiene la taza en la/una mano y el libro en la otra.

Vielen dank im voraus!


----------



## kunvla

decubito said:


> Hola!
> 
> Alquien podría, por favor, explicarme en qué casos se usan un artículo determinado junto a otro indeterminado, ya que me he topado con esta frase:
> 
> Teófila hat die Tasse in _*der einen*_ Hand und das Buch in der anderen.
> 
> Lo que traduciría por: Teófila tiene la taza en la/una mano y el libro en la otra.
> 
> Vielen dank im voraus!



En tu ejemplo el _eine_ no es un artículo indeterminado, sino un adjetivo numeral, como lo es, por cierto, el _una_ en la versión española:

Teófila tiene en la _*una*_ mano la taza y  en la otra el libro.

Saludos,


----------



## decubito

Gracias por la respuesta.

Entonces, al tratarse de un adjetivo, que puedo omitir, ¿sería correcta esta oración:

"Teófila hat die Tasse in _*der *_Hand." ?

En la versión española, a propósito, usaríamos solamente o _la _o _una, _ambas juntas no.

Viele Grüße


----------



## kunvla

decubito said:


> Entonces, al tratarse de un adjetivo, que puedo omitir, ¿sería correcta esta oración:
> 
> "Teófila hat die Tasse in _*der *_Hand." ?


Sí. No veo por qué no debería ser correcta, pero creo que con esta pregunta inicialmente querías preguntar algo diferente de lo que te salió. Yo, por ejemplo, cuando tomo café, la tasa la tengo también en la mano.


> En la versión española, a propósito, usaríamos solamente o _la _o _una, _ambas juntas no.


Aquí voy a discrepar contigo. A pesar de que en la mayoría de los casos el uso corriente es el que indicas, también el uso del _la una_ es correcto:

_tenía un gran jarro de vino en la una mano y en la otra una copa grande de taberna_
_
¿quién es el hombre intonso que sobre su caballete, el pincel en la una mano, la paleta en la otra, está mirando con religiosa intención a la pared del frente?_

Aquí se pueden ver más ejemplos: "en la una mano".

Saludos,


----------



## anipo

Hola.

También puedes decir "Teófila hat die Tasse in einer Hand und das Buch in der anderen".

Con respecto a "en la una mano": sin duda, fue usada antiguamente y puede ser que en algunos lugares del enorme mundo hispanohablante se use también ahora.

En lo que a mí respecta, nunca escuché esa expresión. Como dice decubito, se suele usar la una o la otra, pero no juntas.

Saludos.


----------



## kunvla

anipo said:


> También puedes decir "Teófila hat die Tasse in einer Hand und das Buch in der anderen".
> 
> Con respecto a "en la una mano": sin duda, fue usada antiguamente y puede ser que en algunos lugares del enorme mundo hispanohablante se use también ahora.





> Y, llegándose a él, puso la una mano en el arzón delantero y la otra en el otro, de modo que quedó abrazado con el muslo izquierdo de su amo.
> (Muguel Cervantes, _Don Quijote I_)


Sí, lo es, pero sirve muy bien para explicar cómo funciona la pauta '_der/die/das eine_ + sustantivo' en alemán.

Saludos,


----------



## decubito

Hola, Kunlav y Anipo


> Sí. No veo por qué no debería ser correcta, pero creo que con esta  pregunta inicialmente querías preguntar algo diferente de lo que te  salió. Yo, por ejemplo, cuando tomo café, la tasa la tengo también en la mano.



Je, je, no recuerdo qué quería confirmar subrepticiamente. Aunque también fueron muchas horas de alemán ese día. Ahora, me bastaba con que el ejemplo me fuese funcional.


> Aquí voy a discrepar contigo. A pesar de que en la mayoría de los casos el uso corriente es el que indicas, también el uso del _la una_ es correcto:
> 
> _tenía un gran jarro de vino en la una mano y en la otra una copa grande de taberna_...


No habría podido decir que no era correcto, porque hasta ahora, gracias a tus pertinentes ejemplos, desconocía tal uso en español. Es una información asaz ilustrativa y enriquecedora. 


> También puedes decir "Teófila hat die Tasse in einer Hand und das Buch in der anderen".



Esta opción es mucho más tentadora, je, je.


> En lo que a mí respecta, nunca escuché esa expresión. Como dice decubito, se suele usar la una o la otra, pero no juntas.


Ya somos dos, je,je.

Gracias por sus intervenciones!

Saludos


----------

